# Unique/Fast OH Alg for the Y Permutation



## Shreyas NT (Sep 21, 2014)

favorable from the angle! 
the algorithm is also fingertrick-friendly! :

it's simply a setup move ( R U R' U ) then J perm then undo the setup move


----------



## Randomno (Sep 21, 2014)

Uhhh... Which J perm and what alg for it?


----------



## Jakube (Sep 21, 2014)

R U R' U (R' U2 R U R' U2 L U' R U L') U' R U' R'


----------



## CHJ (Sep 21, 2014)

this alg is back to front, this variant sucks but the mirror is much much better

R' U' R U' (R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L) U R' U R

or

R' U' R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2 U R


----------



## TDM (Sep 21, 2014)

I've seen this more than once before... it isn't really 'unique'.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 21, 2014)

i have more unique unique ones there that can be solved fairly quickly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7xFfmBgWeQ


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 21, 2014)

This seems pretty bad for OH. What are your execution times with this compared to your normal OH Y-perm alg times?

EDIT: Maybe make a video with OH execution instead of two hand execution if this alg is for OH.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 23, 2014)

Isn't a RUR'U + J perm = the N perm?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 23, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> Isn't a RUR'U + J perm = the N perm?


It uses another J perm than the one used in N perm resulting in Y Perm

Like TDM said, it is not unique at all also Jacob had made a video of OH Y perm and that is better than this.
Normal Y perm would be faster than that.





CHJ said:


> i have more unique unique ones there that can be solved fairly quickly
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7xFfmBgWeQ


Those are some nice perms


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2014)

L2 U L U' L' U x' U z U L' U L U z' U' L'


EDIT: by modifying the J perm being used, I got these
z U' R' U2 R' D R2 U' R U R2 D' U' R U' R U
z U R U2 R D' R2 U R' U' R2 D U R' U R' U'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've seen this more than once before... it isn't really 'unique'.



To be fair that is the only one written down exactly like that. Sounds very unique to me =)


----------

